# First Cheese Smoke in MES w/Q-view



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2012)

With all the posts I've seen lately about smoking cheese I thought I'd try my hand at it. Especially with 8oz bar cheeses being on sale at my local Publix store. Here's a few pics as I progress. Temp started at 72*, went down to 70* after adding ice cubes to the water pan and a frozen 1/2 gal. juice bottle, then rose to 77* and has held there ever since. Even though it's a beautiful sunny day I have some nice shade on the front patio. Used Pitmaster's Choice pellets in the AMNPS, filling one row.

Started with an assortment of cheeses.













101_0226.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012






Had to toss some Mozzarella sticks in there to hold me through the waiting period.













101_0227.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012






AMNPS working just fine putting out some nice TBS













101_0233.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2012)

Total smoke time was 2 hrs. 15 min. Nice color and sweet smoky aroma. Temp spiked at 79* for last 20 min. but then again it was the afternoon. AMNPS still had about 2" to burn. Blotted the sweat off and let rest while making bags.













Smoked Cheese.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012


















Smoked Mozzarella.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012






All packaged and ready to hibernate in the fridge for the next couple weeks...or so. This is gonna be tough!!













Packaged Smoked Cheese.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 8, 2012






Tasted the mozzarella sticks and they're pretty good. Will be better after they get chilled down for a while and the smoke clears from my pallet. It's true that if you're in the smoke it changes your taste perception. Oh well, thanks for looking.

Steve


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 8, 2012)

They look good. And the wait is hard, but worth it!

  Mike


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I know it will. Rationing the moz sticks to get me through, I hope.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2012)

Very Nice Color!!

Smoked mozzarella and a nice dark beer = Yum!

My neighbor gobbles up the smoked mozzarella and red wine


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Todd. Wish I had a couple nice Yuengling Black & Tan's but had to settle for one of the last Corona's in the fridge.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 9, 2012)

Great color! Looks like it was a success!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you SH. Going through the mozz. pretty quick. Doesn't look like it's going to make it until the others are awaken from their hibernation.


----------



## roller (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice looking cheese..Its my new Hobby ! I really like the White Cheddar and the Gouda ! My other 11 variates have been resting for 6 weeks now..


----------



## go4abliss (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow Im going to try this, and then Im going to make a crab dip with smoked cheddar


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Roller said:


> Nice looking cheese..Its my new Hobby ! I really like the White Cheddar and the Gouda ! My other 11 variates have been resting for 6 weeks now..


Thank you Roller. Soooo looking forward to tasting these. Next time I'm going to try some different cheeses, Gouda, Edam, Gruyere and maybe different woods like apple, cherry, peach & pecan. This looks like it will be one of those items that's done regularly so I have new going in as older has aged and comes out.


GO4ABLISS said:


> Wow Im going to try this, and then Im going to make a crab dip with smoked cheddar


Thanks GO4ABLISS. The crab dip with smoked cheddar sounds yummy. If you do it, let us know how it turns out. With Q-view of course.


----------



## roller (Nov 9, 2012)

You may find that the cheddar takes a little longer to mature than some of the others. At a month mine still was not just right for my taste and at a month the Gouda and the Pepper Jack were perfect.. Sam`s Club has a great selection here and Walmart Deli had some that Sam`s did not have ..I am going to taste my Edan tonight...its about a month old..There are so many variations you can do the Cheese, wood, time of smoke and age time...Its why Smoking cheese is fascinating...Good Luck your going to like it...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Roller said:


> You may find that the cheddar takes a little longer to mature than some of the others. At a month mine still was not just right for my taste and at a month the Gouda and the Pepper Jack were perfect.. Sam`s Club has a great selection here and Walmart Deli had some that Sam`s did not have ..I am going to taste my Edan tonight...its about a month old..There are so many variations you can do the Cheese, wood, time of smoke and age time...Its why Smoking cheese is fascinating...Good Luck your going to like it...


I'll keep that in mind with the cheddar. Looks like it'll be Christmas time. or later, before I can try it. I don't have a Sam's membership and they're a bit too far away but I do have Costco and they have a decent selection. Also a place called Penn-Dutch (only 2 stores) where I like to get meat (best around for taste & price) has a fair selection and good prices http://www.penn-dutch.com/


----------



## roller (Nov 9, 2012)

Do not have those here...I soaked around 200 bucks into it the first week that I smoked cheese. I had to make myself stop buying it..

I have some 5 year old Plum wine that I have not tasted yet that I made and am going to pull a cork soon and open some smoked cheese and some salmi that I made a few weeks ago...That should be a good evening for me...


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2012)

Road Kill good job, I found some Chipole chedder the other day that I smoke it has been sittin for about 6 weeks now cant wait to get into that.


Roller said:


> Do not have those here...I soaked around 200 bucks into it the first week that I smoked cheese. I had to make myself stop buying it..
> 
> I have some 5 year old Plum wine that I have not tasted yet that I made and am going to pull a cork soon and open some smoked cheese and some salmi that I made a few weeks ago...That should be a good evening for me...


Damn, That sounds good.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Roller said:


> Do not have those here...I soaked around 200 bucks into it the first week that I smoked cheese. I had to make myself stop buying it..
> 
> I have some 5 year old Plum wine that I have not tasted yet that I made and am going to pull a cork soon and open some smoked cheese and some salmi that I made a few weeks ago...That should be a good evening for me...


$200 the first week!!! That's some serious cheese smokin'. Sounds like you're going to have a fine evening, especially if you have some good friends/family to share it with.


driedstick said:


> Road Kill good job, I found some Chipole chedder the other day that I smoke it has been sittin for about 6 weeks now cant wait to get into that.


The chipotle cheddar sounds really good. Is it a national brand that I might find here? I think I'd like it better than pepper jack. Let me know how you like it once you get into it.


----------

